# Separate RCI Membership Fee for Worldmark?



## Corinne1123 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm very disappointed w/RCI.  I requested RCI to link my existing RCI account to my new Worldmark account and was told that the names on the deed must match up exactly in both accounts in order for them to link them.  

I have an existing weeks account that I own (and have RCI) with my dm and a new Worldmark account that I own with my dh. RCI said that I would eitehr need to get the deed changed or pay a separate membership fee.  The names must match exactly and they only allow two owners on an account. 

(actually one of the first reps had told me there was a way around it, so I'm even more disappointed.) 

I told them that other RCI accounts can allow up to 5 users, as I saw on some earlier threads here but not so in Worldmark.  Has anyone heard abou this before?


----------



## am1 (Aug 1, 2011)

If they are following their rules then there is not much you can do.


----------



## vckempson (Aug 1, 2011)

Corinne1123 said:


> I told them that other RCI accounts can allow up to 5 users, as I saw on some earlier threads here but not so in Worldmark.  Has anyone heard abou this before?



RCI weeks accounts can only have two names.  My deed's have five names on them, but the RCI account only has two.  I'm not sure what you saw about having five names, but I'm rather certain, that 2 is the max for RCI.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is the original (plus 1 prior) thread.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134298&highlight=names+RCI+accountere is the original (plus one prior) thread. 

It's not a question of following the rules, as much as, is this another way for RCI to take advantage of WMs rules to get additional fees from the timeshare owners.

ARe the rules different for weeks accounts vs points accounts?

It's just extra money outflow for us.  I was previously considering adding II for the WOrldmark account, but now it's probably too expensive to have both, since I am paying for two RCI accounts.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 1, 2011)

Corinne1123 said:


> Here is the original (plus 1 prior) thread.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134298&highlight=names+RCI+accountere is the original (plus one prior) thread.
> 
> ...



You might want to have the RCI account 1 joint owner give a limited power of Attorney to RCI Account Owner 2 (not counting you in either case), that lets RCI reconize the specific power of Attorny and place the same names on both accounts.  I somehow ended up with 4 RCI accounts and one point and this is the way RCI cleared the way to consoladate the accounts.


----------



## LLW (Aug 1, 2011)

Corinne1123 said:


> Here is the original (plus 1 prior) thread.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134298&highlight=names+RCI+accountere is the original (plus one prior) thread.
> 
> ...



WM only allows 2 names on an account. Why not use your other account for RCI, and WM for II, instead of 2 RCI accounts? II has Four Seasons, Starwood (Westin and Sheraton), and Marriott that RCI doesn't have. Actually, I have II only, as I don't have kids and don't need DVC, which only RCI has.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, I just want to keep RCI for Disney (and possibly Hilton).  My weeks account doesn't trade that well.  I mainly use it for the week I have (Royal Islander in St Maarten.)
I would like to take advantage of II and have access to Marriotts and Hyatts.  Also, I believe II offers some lower poit incentives for WM accounts.  Maybe at some point in the future I will add II.


----------

